# Swollen Eye.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Came home today and let the dogs out and when Cruiser came in his eye was all swollen, have no idea what he did, if it isnt better in the am he will going to the vets..... The boy still sports a smile even tho IM sure it hurts.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would slip him a Benedryl before bedtime. I'm sure it is some sort of insect bite or plant infection. Hope he looks better in the AM.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm thinking the benedryl too. looks like a bee sting or wasp sting. poor guy........hope its better soon!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I called the vet , she said to give him a aspirin tonight.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Cruiser, feel better soon. sending you a kiss on that sweet black nose of yours. Denise


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope the aspirin does the trick for Cruiser. I'm sure you will keep a close eye on it til bedtime. Aspirin is an anti inflamitory too so it may help. I suggested Benedryl because I had a dog that was quite allergic to bee stings and both her eyes would swell shut in a matter minutes. Benedryl always brought her around in a few hours. After the first experience I always kept some in the car, boat and home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka had an eye swell up from a bee sting once. We gave him benadryl.

Hope Cruiser is feeling better by morning!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope the aspirin does the trick for Cruiser. I'm sure you will keep a close eye on it til bedtime. Aspirin is an anti inflamitory too so it may help. I suggested Benedryl because I had a dog that was quite allergic to bee stings and both her eyes would swell shut in a matter minutes. Benedryl always brought her around in a few hours. After the first experience I always kept some in the car, boat and home.


I thought about the benedryl first but I gave the vet a call, the weather cooled off and I havent seen any bee's around, doesnt mean they arent out there,also didnt want to give him anything , in case she wanted him to come in and he gets car sick and has meds to take so I didnt want to start given him a bunch of meds and mixing them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I thought about the benedryl first but I gave the vet a call, the weather cooled off and I havent seen any bee's around, doesnt mean they arent out there,also didnt want to give him anything , in case she wanted him to come in and he gets car sick and has meds to take so I didnt want to start given him a bunch of meds and mixing them.


Probably a wise decision. I trust your good judgment. Please let us know how our little buddy is doing tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy, looks like it hurts. He looks like he lost a round with Maggie. Hope he just got stung and nothing else going on.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He looks like he lost a round with Maggie.


Or Bullwinkle.....Hope you feel better Cruise....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> He looks like he lost a round with Maggie.


LOL>>>>>>Cruiser doesnt cross that fine line with Maggie..... *He knows better*.... the others yes.... but he wasnt out there long enough for them to get into it.....


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Last week that happened to Dallas. After being outside for a very short time, he came in looking just like Cruiser. No bees either. It really scared me. Then I got to thinking he might of hit it on something when running around his race track he made. Or wrestling with Denali. Either way I gave him an aspirin. The next morning it looked better, so I held off on the vet. By the second day it was gone! I hope the same happens with Cruiser. Big kisses from my motley crew!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope he feels better in the morning!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Poor guy. Seed perhaps? Sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Poor Cruiser. Big hugs


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The eye is still swollen , not quite as bad as last night...... I'll call the vet here shortly.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh no!!! The funny thing is-my niece had an eye bump that looked the SAME EXACT way about 2 months ago! Let me see if I can find the picture...










See her right eye?! My sister was REALLY worried, she took her to the doctor and it was a MOSQUITO BITE! lol I hope that's the same thing that Cruiser has-and if it is it'll go away soon


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww, poor Cruiser. Hope the swelling has gone down this morning.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ooowie poor boy~~
Feel better soon Cruiser!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

After a few ice packs today Cruiser's eye is back to normal.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great. Glad he is back to normal


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad his eye is back to normal, poor boy!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

glad cruiser's eye is better, dang kids, they worry us all the time.


----------

